

Ask HN: Is it normal for recruiters to ask for SSN and DOB? - Tangaroa

I just turned down an offer to apply for a job because the third-party recruiter wanted me to give my date of birth and part of my social security number over the telephone. My understanding is that only the hiring company would need this information and only after they make me an offer. Is it starting to become a standard practice for recruiters to ask for this information?
======
dmuth
I've never once been asked for this info by a recruiter. Any background or
credit checks that been conducted on me in the course of finding employment
have always been done by the hiring company, never the recruiter.

Personally, I would consider requiring this kind of info a Red Flag.

------
jgeorge
I wouldnt give that info myself either, but I don't think there's anything
skeezy going on. I'll bet the recruiter wants that info to see if you pass a
background check before handing you over to the hiring company.

------
jmcguckin
They want to run a credit and driving records check.

------
Throwadev
I wouldn't give this info.

